# CONFIRMED: Karin is NOT Sarada's mother



## kataimiko (Nov 20, 2014)

Hopefully this will shut-up the crack theories from the bitter narusaku and sasukarin shippers. Kishimoto's assistant has a twitter, and he has been getting asked if Karin has anything to do with Sarada. Well he replied, and confirmed that Sakura is the mother.



Seriously though, I don't know why people even pushed this theory to begin with.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think very many truly believed that Karin was the mother, they just thought the possibility to be funny or were saying it to get a rise out of SS shippers.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 20, 2014)

*CONFIRMED: SasuSaku's jimmies were rustled. *


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> *CONFIRMED: SasuSaku's jimmies were rustled. *


*Confirmed: I will never be capable of repping all of Revy's fantastic posts from just the last two weeks alone.*

Tobirama's will truly lives on in you.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish you guys would leave this pairing mess in the Fanclubs and House of Uzumaki.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 20, 2014)

Not really different from any other 'mess' that goes on here.


----------



## kataimiko (Nov 20, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think very many truly believed that Karin was the mother, they just thought the possibility to be funny or were saying it to get a rise out of SS shippers.



you apparently do not frequent the Naruto subreddit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 20, 2014)

I can not believe this.

Over a fucking CRACK ship.


----------



## Selva (Nov 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> *CONFIRMED: SasuSaku's jimmies were rustled. *


So rustled they had to ask the assistant himself for confirmation


----------



## SaiST (Nov 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not really different from any other 'mess' that goes on here.


To me, it certainly is.

Let's leave it at that.



Selva said:


> So rustled they had to [highlight]harass[/highlight] the assistant himself for confirmation


FTFY​


----------



## Muah (Nov 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> *CONFIRMED: SasuSaku's jimmies were rustled. *



This is all I got from this thread


----------



## Kusa (Nov 20, 2014)

The person who asked that question 

Is he/she fucking nuts ?

Omg it was so obvious as fuck that people said this only to piss Sakura/ SS fans off. No one really believed that shit. 

That this had to be confirmed in the first place is just .....-.-


----------



## Corvida (Nov 20, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't think very many truly believed that Karin was the mother, [


You would be surprised.


----------



## Abanikochan (Nov 20, 2014)

Selva said:


> So rustled they had to ask the assistant himself for confirmation



SK fans were harassing the assistant with google translate Japanese and inundating his account with ridiculous SK edits.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Nov 20, 2014)

dont get too carried away
this does not completely rule out the possibility that karin might be salads parent

she might be her father for all we know, there is a high chance karin is actually a tranny who still had his dick and fucked sasuke in the butt to impregnate him with salad when he was unconscious


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 20, 2014)

kataimiko said:


> you apparently do not frequent the Naruto subreddit.


That would be because I value my sanity...what little remains after listening to readings of some of the most hilariously bad, brainmeltingly stupid fanfictions out there.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 20, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> dont get too carried away
> this does not completely rule out the possibility that karin might be salads parent
> 
> she might be her father for all we know, there is a high chance karin is actually a tranny who still had his dick and fucked sasuke in the butt to impregnate him with salad when he was unconscious



Boo boo should I release the donkey?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 20, 2014)

Does it matter tho

Anyone who pushed for that was clearly either trolling or outta their right mind


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 20, 2014)

I used to believe this as well. 

Salad was Karin's child while Sakura was the housemaid and babysitter who was looking after her


----------



## Sunako (Nov 20, 2014)

and yet a SS fan asked that question


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Nov 20, 2014)

hilarious. people just hate sakura so much that they will do this...
it was clearly sakuras daughter. glad this bullshit is over with


----------

